# Funny Pic of Todd!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a mess!! So energetic!! He is just a big baby :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

King of everything! CUte.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he really standing on the other goats back???


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

aww so cute!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Is he really standing on the other goats back???


Yes, and at the time I snapped the picture she was actually trying to walk and balance him up there all at the same time, LOL. They are so funny. I have got a video of the twins trying to jump on their Mom's back, but I have got to buy an adaptor to plug my camcorder into the computer


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL That is to cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is adorable!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL! I love that pic! My kids do that to their moms all the time....they've even gotten on our donkeys before....I actually have a video of my buck Ronald jumping on my donkey (Belle) 's back. If you would like, Ill post it for you! 

CJ


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be great I would love to see it!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

EDIT: Just click on it to be taken to photobucket to watch it
THis is Ronald when he was young and donkey Belle. Ronald is a little over a year old now.



Im sorry its so fuzzy, it was taken on my cell phone and this was the only time he fell off! The donkey would step closer and closer to the buckets to encourage him to jump on. Crazy BOY!!!

CJ


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Those are GREAT! I love both the picture and the video. Goats are so fun!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so cute!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL! It still makes me laugh. He looks so much different now.

CJ

PS: If you want to see Ronald all grown up, go to my website: http://www.FinePygmyPals.com and click on the GOAT Bucks page. He is the 2nd one on the page. Feel free to look around to.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

All our babies right now are jumping on their mom's back. Very cute. Everytime I try to get a pick they slide off.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> All our babies right now are jumping on their mom's back. Very cute. Everytime I try to get a pick they slide off.


 That is exactly the problem I always had, but somehow he managed to stay up there long enough. She was even walking in the middle of this! He has really got some balance


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those poor moms, to have their kids walk all over them is too cute for words!! Isn't it something how agile those babies are from the start?


----------

